# Have you ever been to cold room at -110*C?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I stayed 40 seconds at -110*C myself. It was an interesting but also scary experience.

There are 2 rooms. I first entered a warmer room, which is at -56*C. After staying there for a while, I opened the door of second room and felt a scary cold air. I entered the room at -110*C and closed the door. My heart was beating crazy. So fast! I got afraid of having a heart because of the way my heart was beating at -110*C. After staying there for 40 seconds, I turned back to the warmer room, which was at -56*C. I felt at home at -56*C after -110*C. And later, I went outside.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No never, I do have the feeling I am missing nothing.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

So nobody else?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Would listening to 4'33" be out of the question?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would listening to 4'33" be out of the question?


What do you mean?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

In the above, I meant that I got afraid of having a heart attack. The part "attack" is missing in my writting. I noticed it now.

After a long time, I wanna do it once again but this time I want to stay for longer than 40 seconds. Like 60 seconds maybe.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

atsizat said:


> What do you mean?


Well, as you ask that room seems to me like a cage, so how long would 4'33" take to listen to in there.............


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The worst cold is getting the cold shoulder from somebody you like. Brrr.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Been in a room that cold several times. That’s about the temperature when my wife is ticked off at me.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Here in Chicago, we hit -20 during the Winter, with a wind chill factor of -70. I honestly thought my lungs were freezing


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

atsizat said:


> I stayed 40 seconds at -110*C myself. It was an interesting but also scary experience.
> 
> There are 2 rooms. I first entered a warmer room, which is at -56*C. After staying there for a while, I opened the door of second room and felt a scary cold air. I entered the room at -110*C and closed the door. My heart was beating crazy. So fast! I got afraid of having a heart because of the way my heart was beating at -110*C. After staying there for 40 seconds, I turned back to the warmer room, which was at -56*C. I felt at home at -56*C after -110*C. And later, I went outside.


Where was this set up and what is it used for?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Dan Ante said:


> Where was this set up and what is it used for?


In Turkey, it is in Beşiktaş, Istanbul. It is therapy for body ( muscle etc..) It is cold version of sauna. But my reason to go was just to experience such a low temperature as I am interested in extreme temperatures.

https://www.acibadem.com.tr/Hayat/Bilgi/soguk-oda-terapisi-nedir


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I'm no medical expert, but I don't think it is a clever thing to subject your body so such extreme temperatures, in short spaces of time, especially if you say your heart was going crazy going into arrhythmia, can surely bring on a cardiac arrest. Perhaps you are young and fit, but It's not something I would do or recommend. 

Did others do this therapy?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Potiphera said:


> Well, I'm no medical expert, but I don't think it is a clever thing to subject your body so such extreme temperatures, in short spaces of time, especially if you say your heart was going crazy going into arrhythmia, can surely bring on a cardiac arrest. Perhaps you are young and fit, but I wouldn't recommend this.
> 
> Did others do this therapy?


There are people that use cold room including futball players for therapy.

As I said, I am interested in extreme temperatures. This was my reason. I dont think it is good for the heart. I could stay longer than 40 seconds but I got scared about my heart inside. But I regreted that I did not stay inside for 1 minute after I went out. My aim was to stay at -110°C for 1 minute


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Triplets said:


> Here in Chicago, we hit -20 during the Winter, *with a wind chill factor of -70*. I honestly thought my lungs were freezing


Chicago gets blizzards this harsh? I didn't know that...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Chicago gets blizzards this harsh? I didn't know that...


Thats why their Blues are so Cool


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

atsizat said:


> In Turkey, it is in Beşiktaş, Istanbul. It is therapy for body ( muscle etc..) It is cold version of sauna. But my reason to go was just to experience such a low temperature as I am interested in extreme temperatures.


You should be very careful harm can come to a young laddie in these circumstances just ask the Brass Monkey


----------

